# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Endler guppies

## Regis

Any Endler guppies expert here?

6 months ago, I scooped the entire tank from C328 home (around 15 of them).

They got orange and yellow color on the body and a luminous blue bar on top. A anyone know what species is that or is it a hybrid?

----------


## stormhawk

Many "Endlers" out there are now hybrids with the common Guppy, since they easily interbreed with each other. 

You need a picture, even a blurry one, to tell what strain it is. If you got this from C328, they are likely hybrids.

----------

